# Bumper Boy Converted To Sportdog



## Coldtrack (Sep 8, 2015)

Who has converted their 4,6,8 shooter bumper boy over to sportdog electronics? I'm wanting to run a 4 shooter bumper boy and a 5 shot thunder off same transmitter.


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am in the process of converting over as we speak. I have been busy rewiring servos while I await the arrival of the new sport dog electronics. I have successfully rewired a two and four shooter which I am currently running off tri-tronics releases. Have had no issues only problem I have had is my releases have some age on them and I suspect the batteries are probably ready to be replaced. When you spend more time fooling with the machines and less time training it's time to make a change.


----------



## Coldtrack (Sep 8, 2015)

When you finish up could you possibly make a video of all in action? I would like to do the conversion just to eliminate the extra transmitter for the two separate units. Thanks


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

There is a video on YouTube that another gentleman put up which would give you a good start


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

Look up Jon-Michael Rull. He has converted all of his Bumper Boys and they work great! He is on FB and on here.


----------



## Coldtrack (Sep 8, 2015)

tex530 said:


> There is a video on YouTube that another gentleman put up which would give you a good start


Not sure if that person edited the film to NOT show the whole process, it seems to end a little early.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

The process is very easy if you can solder a couple of wires and cut a couple. I use a metal gear servo and follow the following steps:
1. Remove 4 screws on bottom of servo
2. remove bottom of servo
3. cut the 3 wires that connect to the circuit board
4. bush the rubber grommet back an inch and peel the brown wire off and discard
5. take soldering iron and heat up and remove the 2 wires from the servo motor
6. clip the 2 motor wires from the circuit board and discard
7. solder the red and yellow wires to the motor
8. replace bottom and wire grommet
9. replace screws
10. solder a 1/8" mono plug lead to the servo wires

Now the servo is ready to install in bumper boys.


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

If your not comfortable altering the servos yourself you can buy the replacement servos for the wingers ( they are altered already) adds to the expense but if you only have one or two small bumper boy units might way to go. Your time is worth something I personally want to spend the time training but in my case I needed 28 servos altered and it was not cost efficient to buy them altered


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have pictures have done my 4 shooter
message me and I can send pics


----------



## Coldtrack (Sep 8, 2015)

Just curious, I have the old bumper boy electronics, work great but I want to run both my thunders and bumper boy off the same transmitter. I have bought a sport dog transmitter and receiver's for each unit. Why cant I just snip the wires off and put mono plugs on the existing wire harness's that are there already wired to the servo's? (Im not to good with electronics..LOL) or is there a need to rewire the servo's?


----------



## Coldtrack (Sep 8, 2015)

BrettG said:


> The process is very easy if you can solder a couple of wires and cut a couple. I use a metal gear servo and follow the following steps:
> 1. Remove 4 screws on bottom of servo
> 2. remove bottom of servo
> 3. cut the 3 wires that connect to the circuit board
> ...


So another words you are just eliminating the circuit board?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Coldtrack said:


> So another words you are just eliminating the circuit board?


You cut out the circuit board and the third wire. You attach the two remaining wires directly to the motor with a mono plug on the other end. When used with the sport dog (or other) electronics, the servo just turns all of the way to the limit rather than be controlled by PWM signal that tells it how far to turn. You need to get the polarity right on the mono plug so the servo turns the correct direction.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

The key to converting the servos is after you remove the circuit board is to solder in a bridge retificer (Ac/D.C. Converter)
less then $2 at radio shack and you can also get a 1/8 inch mono cable that if you cut in have you 2
david Jansma


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I did not remove anything, left the circuit board so did not have any wobble room for the gears to slip. Be sure to hold the servo together after you take the back off, if they the front falls off and the gears go everywhere, I could not believe how many little gears wheels were in there. 
Do not know what a bridge rectificer is, just soldered straight to the motor. Only issue I had was having a solder break loose from the recoil. As I got better at soldering have had less issues with that.
For Sportdog receivers you MUST use mono cables that already have the plug on them. If you try to use the replacement plugs they are too big. The receiver holes are so close together that they will not fit. Even with some of the cable I got I had to peel away from of the outer plastic so they would fit without bending the plugs.
If you can get cables with two wires that separate, it is much easier to make connections than with the coaxial type of wire, where there is a central wire, insulation and the outer wire is wrapped around that. Those were a pain to make connections with. I would use the wires from the servo to solder to the motor, then connect them to the plug wire. Plug wire was too big to go inside the servo and have it close without binding the case and thus the motor.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Before you take the servo apart just tape around the top piece there are 3 sections take the 4 bottom screws out a bridge rectifier allows you to use any type of releases because it turns any imput to D.C. Flow since garmin changed the 
polarity around on their new releases this way you can use any winger a brother bridge rectifier is just a transistor that changes Ac current Imput and turns it into D.C. Current


----------



## R.Larsen (Jul 9, 2013)

I would like to see those pics djansma???will you pm me


----------

